# pool filter sand



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

I know it has been said many times over, but pool filter sand is the way to go. I was dreading the job of changing out my gravel, but the results are very good. Washed the sand really well, remove the gravel and slowly put the sand in using a small container. Fish love it, looks great. So far so good almost all the poop goes into the filters. Water is clear after a few hours. If anyone is thinking about this, just do it.

Tony


----------



## trineo008 (Apr 28, 2015)

Where did you get your pool filter sand?

I'm still looking for some here on Vancouver Island.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Any pool supply store will have it. Also, I've found it at some building supply places. Should cost between $9 and $15 per 50 lb bag.


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

For my early years in the hobby, traditional gravel was a standard. Today, I only use sand and I find the look of gravel substrate filter to be downright unappealling. I would go as far as to say that I would rather go bare bottom before I go back to only gravel. However, I do like the look of sand and gravel mixed.......with sand being the much higher ratio


----------



## Sheriman22 (Jun 5, 2015)

I've also been thinking of doing pool filter sand but the main pool supplier in AZ changed their sand which is supposed to be twice as effective and now the price is close to $1 per pound!! Frustrating because i wasn't planning on spending over $100 on sand for my tank


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

When I was a kid in the late 60's and early 70's, my first tanks had hideous colored gravel. Eventually I transitioned to natural colored gravel. I remembered that I always liked the look of sand but was told that sand would result in pockets of anaerobic bacteria which would be dangerous to the livestock. I always had my doubts, because the guy around the corner in the Bronx who ran a fish store out of his basement had sand in all of his tanks.

I didn't go "all in" with sand until about 12 years ago and have never had any problems, with the exception of destroying HOB filters. I exclusively use canister filters in my big tanks and would never want to go back to gravel.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you can't find cheap PFS look for #20 silica blasting sand. Essentially the same thing, although usually much cheaper.


----------



## itsme_Amanda (Sep 4, 2015)

First....question.
You can't use sand with a typical HOF?

also,


Fishnut71 said:


> For my early years in the hobby, traditional gravel was a standard. Today, I only use sand and I find the look of gravel substrate filter to be downright unappealling. I would go as far as to say that I would rather go bare bottom before I go back to only gravel. However, I do like the look of sand and gravel mixed.......with sand being the much higher ratio


THANK YOU for this wonderful idea. I have all gravel in my tank and have been trying to figure out how to keep my childhood in my tank and make it more appealing to the eye....this idea is perfect. Now I will be looking into sand and defiantly mixing the two!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can use sand with a power filter (HOB) though it may require you to raise the filter intake higher in the water column to reduce the chance of ingesting sand, especially finer grade sand or if your fish like to spit sand nearby the intake.

Mixing sand and gravel usually results in the sand sinking below the larger gravel size, at least in my experience.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

As well, a sponge pre-filter can be placed over the HOB intake to keep the sand out. Mind, it will require regular cleaning to prevent loss of flow.


----------

